# Best visa?



## JRuk (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking to move to NZ with my family, my problem is i never furthered my education past GCSE level. I do have 13 years experience in the sheet metal, fabrication, welding industry. I worked my way to management level 7 years ago and then set up my own business 4 years ago. The reason i want to move is personal problems with my business partner and my sister lives in NZ.

My question is what visa options should i explore?? i would be bringing my wife and 3 children also.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

JRuk said:


> Hi, I'm looking to move to NZ with my family, my problem is i never furthered my education past GCSE level. I do have 13 years experience in the sheet metal, fabrication, welding industry. I worked my way to management level 7 years ago and then set up my own business 4 years ago. The reason i want to move is personal problems with my business partner and my sister lives in NZ.
> 
> My question is what visa options should i explore?? i would be bringing my wife and 3 children also.


Do you have any qualifications for the job you are doing? If not, you may have some difficulties. I say this because I had a similar problem initially - many years experience in an industry that was on the shortage list, but no 'bit of paper' to say I could do it. I ended up going to Uni to get a degree in a course where I was more experienced and knowledgeable than the tutor! So if you don't it may be worth investigating the qualification that immigration NZ would accept, then going back to college. They may fast-track you.


----------



## shammy (May 30, 2013)

Could it be worth exploring the business category visa and setting up a business in NZ? Haven't looked much into it myself as it's not something I could consider, but may be an option for you? Or try getting a job first, and getting a work to residency visa? I have read a lot which suggests that, although you need the 'piece of paper' for a visa application, NZ employer value experience. It can obviously be hard to get a job from here, but might be worth trying an emigration expo - there's one in Birmingham in July, which we are going to, and they have a list of jobs on their website which employers will be there trying to recruit for there and then. Good luck!


----------



## jroo19 (Jun 9, 2010)

shammy said:


> might be worth trying an emigration expo - there's one in Birmingham in July, which we are going to, and they have a list of jobs on their website which employers will be there trying to recruit for there and then. Good luck!


whats the website for the expo?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

jroo19 said:


> whats the website for the expo?


Try http://www.workingin-events.com/ or http://www.downunderlive.co.uk/event-birmingham.php


----------



## shammy (May 30, 2013)

The one we're going to is the first one - working in. The second link - downunder live - has one in September, I believe, which is focused on NZ and Australia. The working in one also includes Canada. Sorry, I am usually on my phone so it's tricky posting links!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

shammy said:


> The one we're going to is the first one - working in. The second link - downunder live - has one in September, I believe, which is focused on NZ and Australia. The working in one also includes Canada. Sorry, I am usually on my phone so it's tricky posting links!


The first one we attended in the UK was a working in expo.
It was the first time we had also discussed visas and since they were so knowledgeable and had a half price offer if we signed up at the expo we thought why not ? 
Our process was never going to be straightforward so we used working in as our Immigration Consultant and it worked for us.


----------

